# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  ΚAIΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ

## soupasgr

::  Λέω να γίνει μια νέα ανανέωση της ρόδου γιατί είναι αμαρτία υπάρχουνε πόλοι χριστές που θέλουνε να γίνει ένα wirelles δίκτυο ....ότι έγινε έγινε δεν έπρεπε να το κάνουνε αυτό παιδία ας προσπαθήσουμε να το ξεχάσουμε .....θα κάνουμε μια νέα αρχή ....παρακαλώ ωσεί έχουνε καπιες γνώσεις και θέλουνε να πούνε κατι να στείλουνε απαντήσει μπας και σιγκινιθουμε να κάνουμε τπτ.....βλέπω άλλα νησιά που έχουνε κάνει παραπολα και εμείς που έχουμε το όνομα (γαμιόμαστε)  ::  ¨Π ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Trivil

εγω ειμαι μεσα σε αυτην την προσπαθεια.
η τοποθεσια μου ειναι απεναντι απο το ταχυδρομιο στο ζεφυρος.
ας μας απαντησει και οποιος αλλος ενδιαφερετε.

----------


## soupasgr

Εγω ειμαι διπλα στο τεχνικο .....οπιοσ ενδιαφερεται ας απαντισει  ::  ειμαστε ετιμοι να συνδεθουμε !!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  : evil :

----------


## sv5cjn

Εγω είμαι π’ισω απο τον Α.Δημητριο(νεκροταφείο) αντε να βρεθούμε. Το group είναι το HAMNET και είμαστε 4 users.

----------


## mikorf

Παιδία θελω και εγω αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο δικτυα.
Που μπορω να βρω λεπτομεριες για το ασυρματο δικτυο πχ τι ειναι το WiFi??
kai alla tetoia diafora.???
ti exoplizmo tha xriasto?
eime kai ligo makritera apo to kentro meno Kremasti
ti mpori na ginei stin periptosi mou?

----------

